# getting 18x8 wheels, what size tire?



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

turbo6sp said:


> How you all doin, the time has come for me to get some wheels for my car. But since its so new no one I asked knows witch size tire to put on a 18x8 wheel for these cars. So I seen a couple of uses had 18s on yours so witch size tire are you guys running?
> Thanks jon


Tirerack recommends 225/45-18. A 205/50-18 and a 255/40-18 would be other options. I personally would go with the 225 or the 205.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I use this: Tire size calculator

Says that a 235/45-18 would be closest to my 215/55-17 stock tire height, but would be a nice width for an 8 inch wheel... Still need to think about offset and spacing, though!


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I say go with a 235/45/18.

Its about 26.3" (depending on the brand/model you decide to go with) in diameter which will fill the wheel gap nicely.

The worst thing aesthetically when upgrading to larger diameter wheels is settling for a tire that is too short. Excessive wheel gap is an injustice.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Hey,
If you went with a 35mm backspacing, you can do a 245/45. If you went 35mm to 40mm you can easily go 235/45, and if you went 41mm or more, go 225/50.
Hoper that helps.
Steve


----------

